# Aggressive/dominant ferret?



## AwesomeTanya (Mar 8, 2012)

We have four female ferrets. We introduced a new one 2 months ago. She was dragging the others by their neck on the first day so we separated them for the night. The next day they were fine so we put them back together. Recently she has started doing this again but with more aggression, its hard to get her to let go. Is she just being dominant or just being nasty? 
They play together in the house fine, it is just in their hutch.
Thanks


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

is she neutered? if not she could be having a phantom and think the other 3 are her babies jills will pull others in by their necks if they are in phantom.


----------



## AwesomeTanya (Mar 8, 2012)

No she isnt neutered. She had the injection to bring her out of season about 2 months ago when we got her. She hasnt got swollen teats or anything so could it still be a phantom pregnancy?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yep that explains everything, some jills also become very nippy when in phantom, unless you wish to breed her in the future id advise you have her spayed. she may well come back into season in a few weeks so will need another injection


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

your ferrets behaviour is very normal she thinks she has had babies even though they are the same size as her, she will drag them into her nest as she would her own babies if they where to wander out the nest, once her body realises she has no babies she will stop the behaviour and come back into season.


----------



## AwesomeTanya (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. We have had her spayed today, but we were just wondering when she will settle down with the other ferrets (if it is a phantom pregnancy).

Obviously she is on her own at the moment because of the anaesthetic.
Thanks


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she will yes after shes had a month or so to get rid of the hormones. Was she in with other ferrets before you got her? some ferrets only like their own company its rare but can and does happen.


----------



## AwesomeTanya (Mar 8, 2012)

She was a stray so not sure what happened before we got her but when she first came she was in with my other ferrets and she was fine. I will have to wait and see what happens when her hormones calm down.
Thank you


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

if she was in with them before she will be fine, what she was doing before was just pretending to be a mother


----------

